

Infographic: Percent of Workers Furloughed by Federal Agency - adamgibbons
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/slate_labs/2013/10/federal_government_shutdown_agencies_with_the_most_furloughs.html

======
ianstallings
Interesting how they included the Federal Reserve in the chart. It's a private
bank, as stated in the WaPo article.

